# Tucker's update



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

So all went well at the vet. Tucker was a very good little boy. 

Right before we left, Tucker had a solid stool. It was three tiny very firm pieces and it was black. I took it in for testing.

In his fecal, they found nothing, except blood, which is expected from all the straining from diarrhea. 

They were no able to get a urine sample from him because he just peed outside before we went in, but they said I could drop one off for testing if I would like. 

The vet said there was no need for exrays. They were wanting exrays at the ER vet because they swore he had a bone impaction. He felt all around on Tucker's tummy and said that every thing feels normal, and he doesn't see the worry for a bone impaction according to what I've been feeding. 

They took blood to test, results will be done in a couple of days and they will call (and mail me a copy). So I will let you know asap.

Over all, he said Tucker is very healthy. He doesn't want to say it was a turkey intolerance, or that turkey was at fault at all, until he gets the blood work done. But more than likely, he said it was either too much at one time, or he can not tolerate turkey at all. He gave me a couple things to get his tummy under control and clear up the blood in the stool problem.

The first thing he gave me was Picrorrhiza 11. It is a Chinese herbal medicine. It is supposed to help with the bouts of diarrhea as well as the intestinal upset. 
Picrorrhiza 11 by Seven Forests: Picrorrhiza 11 250 tablets On Sale In Stock Fast Shipping

He also said he thinks Tucker will benefit greatly from probiotics and enzymes while transitioning. He recommended I keep him on probiotics and enzymes until he is completely transitioned to everything in his diet. And to keep it on hand to use when needed. He gave me what his center uses and he too uses on his raw fed dogs every other day. Its called Ultra Biotic. He said to give Tucker 1/2 tsp with food twice daily. Once he shows improvement, I can start to give him 1/4 tsp twice daily. I can not find a link but it contains,

Dried Whey
Saccharomyces cerevisiae
Yucca Schidigera
Dried aspergillus niger fermentation extract
Dried aspergillus oryzae Fermentation extract
Natural mixed tocopheryl 
Dried Fermentation

His heart checked out fine, he had great rotation of his hips and didn't think he had any problems there. His eyes, ears, nose, mouth were clear of any parasites or disease. I got complimented on his pearly whites  

They said the seizures were more than likely a side affect of being so dehydrated Tuesday from throwing up and all the diarrhea 

So now we wait for the blood work (which he feels will come back good). 

If anyone has used these products let me know! I'm open to all opinions. 

The only thing he said about Tuckers diet was that he would want to see more heart and organs fed. But after I told him that he just started a month ago he said all is well, but he needs those in the next month or so to balance his diet. 

Thanks for all the worries and thoughts for Tucker. This has been on heck of a battle. I hope we can get him straightened out and back to normal soon.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am glad that Tucker is feeling much better. I have never used any of those products so I have no advice to get regarding them. Thanks for the update and fingers crossed the rest of your transition goes smoothly


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Ugh. Tucker just had 3/4lb skinless/fatless chicken quarter, one banham egg (so I could mix his meds in) and he threw up with in 20 minutes. twice.

He also had diarrhea and his vomit has a pink tint as if it was blood,


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

that's worrisome. i have a thought though...i was given Si Miao San by my vet when murphy had an ear infection. i read up on it to see if there were any side effects and i remember that it caused intestinal upset in some dogs so it could be the herbs.

hopefully someone with more vet tech experience will comment. consistent vomiting and diarrhea sounds like a blockage or virus to me not meat intolerance but without an xray or test results who could say for sure at this point. hope this gets figured out for you and tucker soon


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

I would not worry. Tuck is stressed and not feeling well, good health aside. 

Use the medicine the vet gave you......and get some look make some chicken broth and maybe a little pedialyte.

He needs to be rested and rehydrated. Don't worry about eating. He is going to be fine. I think you just gave him too much at once...

Give him a day off from food except broth and little bites of chicken....

Do not feed eggs or anything rich.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> I would not worry. Tuck is stresses and not feeling well, good health aside.
> 
> Use the medicine the vet gave you......and get some look make some chicken broth and maybe a little pedialyte.
> 
> ...


No more eggs, fish oils, coconut oil, or brewers yeast and garlic. 

He has been fasted twice in the last four days. He lost 6lbs in the last four days. 

I'm going to put some chicken on to boil to make some broth.

This is so nerve wracking. I have no clue what to do. 

I had him out at 9:30 and he has complete water diarrhea. Nothing to it and it sounded as if he was urinating. 

He is cage bound because we are trying to limit mess. 

Would it be better for me to put him on something like pre made raw until his system is up to par?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Time to stop over thinking this.

Just give him the meds your vet gave you. Make broth.

Give little bits of chicken.

Let him be. And stop for your sake and his.

Have a drink. Curl up on the couch with your boy. Your worry is overwhelming both of you.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

How long should I let the chicken boil for broth?

And how I wish I was of legal age to go buy a bottle of rum.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear. I don't have anything to add except what Re told you, but I am thinking about you both.

Except when you fasted him, did you do it for 24 hours?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> Oh dear. I don't have anything to add except what Re told you, but I am thinking about you both.
> 
> Except when you fasted him, did you do it for 24 hours?


He was fasted for 24 hours after the tuesday inncodent. then a 20ish hour fast. I thought it was 12 hour, but it was longer because night.

He has probably ate a little over a lb in the last four days (not counting what he ate and instantly threw up)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Let it come to a near boil....turn it down and skim off the foam or scum, usually white-ish.

Then simmer for an hour or so.......no seasonings. When it smells like chicken...it is done.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Right now it is more important to lessen the stress on him and his intestines.

Broth and the meds the vet gave you.

Encourage him to drink.

The longer he rests his gut, the better.

Tomorrow get some pedialyte. Give him a few tablespoons with his broth and a FEW pieces of chicken.

He will not starve.

He can go for a few days like this.

Never give brewers yeast or garlic during transition.

Give nothing extra during transition. No supps. No nuthin'.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> Let it come to a near boil....turn it down and skim off the foam or scum, usually white-ish.
> 
> Then simmer for an hour or so.......no seasonings. When it smells like chicken...it is done.


I let it go for an hour. No white film/foam.. my whole house smells like chicken, so I was sure it was done. lol. The rats will love me tonight, they get a 1lb chicken quarter.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use Primal Ultra Defense for probiotic as it does not have tocopheryls and has more gut building properties. I would make him a liver broth, and home made chicken broth and more slowly start food. I definitely would not put him on premade anything as you really need to know what he is consuming. I would do broth tonight and broth tomorrow with a tiny bit of solid and see how he does. If all goes well slowly keep adding more meat - JMHO	

Primal Ultra Defense

HSO Probiotic Blend (5 Billion CFU) 
Saccharomyces boulardii, Barley Grass, Oat Grass, Lactobacillus plantarum, Bacillus subtills, Lactobacillus paracasei, Bifidobacterium longum, Lactobacillus brevis, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Bifidobacterium breve, Bifidobacterium Lactis, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus rhamnosus, Lactobacillus salvarius	410 mg	†
Ionic Plant Based Minerals	290 mg	†
*Daily Value not established
†Percent Daily Value (%DV) are based on a 2000 calorie diet

Avg. rating: 5	out of 5 based on 1 reviews.
Karen from Maryland 5 Star Rating 

After 2 weeks on one daily capsule of Primal Defense Ultra, I had an allergic reaction to a food source but did not have the GI response that I usually have. I feel that the probiotic strengthend my GI tract in that situation. 


Read All 1 Garden of Life Primal Defense ULTRA reviews


Sponsored Links


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

are tocopheryls bad?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This is just the pro biotic recommended to me after I have spent a fortune on others and saw no change. This one has worked very well for my family and animals


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> This is just the pro biotic recommended to me after I have spent a fortune on others and saw no change. This one has worked very well for my family and animals


this is actually the one i just bought. it wasn't recommended, but after looking at others, this one made the most sense. 

good taste, liz LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how is tucker this morning?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in with the power of broth. Mateo had diarrhea for 3 days straight, and one episode of vomiting. The vomiting was purely my fault, as I was stupid enough to try to get food in him (when he clearly had no appetite) by boiling some rice and ground beef, and feeding that to him. He threw it up.

I should have known that would not end well, especially with a raw fed dog...

Anyway, Danemama, said to start over and fast him, then the broth; I wasn't giving his system a long enough chance to rest.

So I slow-cooked some chicken bones, along with a couple of lamb bones, overnight. I fed him the broth a few times throughout the day, and he started to perk up.

When I finally did introduce solid food (a few duck necks), I added in some broth as well. The following day, his stool was the prettiest sight I have seen in a long time: solid, and log-like, lol.

Since I still have some broth left, I am still giving him a bit with his meals. He is fine, now.

Broth is beautiful, and healing. As is patience and allowing the body to rest and move along at it's own natural pace...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> how is tucker this morning?


I've been keeping a log to give to the vet (if we have to go back ) of everything that goes in, and what comes out.

Last night he had three more times of diarrhea. This morning I woke up to three piles of vomit in his kennel (happened between 5am and 10:30am) and a pile of semi formed stoll. I took him out to potty and he had more liquid/water diarrhea. 

He's also been peeing a lot. Is that a sign that he is taking in enough liquids?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad all checked out well at the vets. Hope his blood tests come back in normal ranges. Poor guy sure is having a rough go of it. Stick it out, he will get better but it sounds like he needs time for his gut to heal. Sending mojo to you and Tuck.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

peeing means his kidneys are functioning.

stop all meds and get yourself some slippery elm bark, either powder or capsules.....put the capsule or two or powder into the broth....

i'm going to disagree with liz for a second, something i rarely do...and recommend not giving him liver broth...it might be contributing to the diarrhea.

perhaps she will chime in and either recommend some bovine colustrum or not.....

he's having a hard time right now getting things to stop. 

the point is to stop the expelling of anything.

get some pedialyte today to make sure he stays hydrated and give him chicken broth with slippery elm to coat his intestines.

you can also get some ginger extract to help with the nausea.

other than that, please, do nothing.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I completely missed this whole thread. I kept looking at the other one in the raw forum. This makes me feel pretty stupid.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You might actually try the Primal Defense Ultra for the good probiotics and that will hopefully get his gut soothed along with a super light diet and the pedialyte. I have never had problem with the liver broth but holding off a day or two is no big deal. The liver broth contains no meat just the broth but you can wait - it just has lots of nutrients. The Primal Defense is a really nice probiotic.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

magicre said:


> Time to stop over thinking this.
> 
> Just give him the meds your vet gave you. Make broth.
> 
> ...


This is what I had to do too. Worried was a understatement. With the broth the dog wasn't starving. I think mines may have lasted 2 or 3 days before I slowly started to feed Bridget. This is a dog who needed 2 pounds to maintain her weight. I restarted her with just a few oz's and worked my way up. You seen her now after only 2 months and she is in good shape.

With Carlos I'm doing my best to avoid any of those problems by starting slowly and slowly increasing it. Yea, he lost a little weight but that is fine because I know he'll regain it later and be better off for it.

Slippery elm is at whole foods in both pill forum and in power. GNC no longer carries it. I still give slippery elm to Bridget whenever she is having problems. It helps her get over it much faster. Her stool has a little muscle on it afterwards but that is normal.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

liz, i really do bow to your knowledge....i thought liver acted as a laxative for dogs...which clearly this dog doesn't need....

what does it do? and would bovine colustrum be of use at this point?

i'm inclined to stick with the kiss principle...but you do know so much more than i.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

To be honest I don't know why it doesn't cause the laxative effect unless it is something in the actual meat. To make the broth you heat the water to just before boiling and drop liver in til it stops bleeding and remove the meat. I have used this on fading puppies literally hours old, new moms and parvo pups and never had issue. The bovine colostrum is one of my favorites but The Primal Defense has a few more gut building and flora producing properties he may need in this case. I will have to research the live thing but I bet the laxative effect is partially when it is raw and maybe more in the actual meat itself. But I love having chicken broth for the nutrients also - people do have to remember to skim that fat too! Oy.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I got pedialyte. He is staying pretty hydrated. No more poop or puke since 11ish this morning. He is wanting to play and acting normal again. Still no food. He drinks at the broth/pedialyte. I can not find slippery elm bark ANYWHERE with in an hour of me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

do you have a super supplement or vitamin shoppe near you?

liz, that makes perfect sense.

melissa, listen to liz. 

try to resist feeding real food, other than maybe a bite, small bite of chicken...if you can't stand it. 

keep giving the broth. if you have liver, then make that the way liz says to make it....and spoonfuls...

he's not going to starve. 

if you're really patient, he will get better.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

If you can get some pure unflavored aloe vera juice - it work similarly to slippery elm but coating the gut and you should be able to find it at the grocery store or walmart. I pay about 5 dollars for a 32 ounce bottle. You can give a table spoons once or twice per day as you see fit. It is nice to have on hand for humans too.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Liz said:


> If you can get some pure unflavored aloe vera juice - it work similarly to slippery elm but coating the gut and you should be able to find it at the grocery store or walmart. I pay about 5 dollars for a 32 ounce bottle. You can give a table spoons once or twice per day as you see fit. It is nice to have on hand for humans too.


I will have to look for that at walmart tmrw. There is nowhere with in an hour of me that sells slippery elm.

Where do you get your probiotics? I'm leary of switching because I just paid $36 for a 1lb jar and its not cheap


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Use the one you got but honestly in the future I have seen so much better results with the Primal Defense Ultra and Bovine Colostrum. Primal Defense run thirtyish and the colostrum in the low twenty. I like colostrum because it doesn't need to be refrigerated.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i go to super supplements to see the product in person. then i go online for pricing. 

i have found certain items are less costly when i buy them online.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re, that's exactly what I do - the only time I actually buy at a local store is if something is on clearance or it is an emergency. When my Willow had pyo I didn't have time for shipping so I spent probably $30.00 more than if I have shopped on line - of course I still only spent about a hundred dollars and they vet want the minimum of $400 for an emergency spay! It was still a bargain and I still have a ton of stuff from that purchase. Now I just stock up online so I am better and better prepared.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> If you can get some pure unflavored aloe vera juice - it work similarly to slippery elm but coating the gut and you should be able to find it at the grocery store or walmart. I pay about 5 dollars for a 32 ounce bottle. You can give a table spoons once or twice per day as you see fit. It is nice to have on hand for humans too.


Kind of off topic but would aloe vera plant juice work? I have an abundance of aloe Vera plant for Drews sunburns 

I don't need it at the moment, just for future reference


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It should be great straight form the plant I just am lazy and have never tried actually squeezing? enough for a couple of teaspoons full a few times per day but that would be about as pure as you could get.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

poor Tuck. I've been putting Annie in the cage to eat. He is sitting out side the cage drooling hims jaws off. lol. No bowel problems for a while. Hopefully by monday he will be able to eat...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Makovach said:


> poor Tuck. I've been putting Annie in the cage to eat. He is sitting out side the cage drooling hims jaws off. lol. No bowel problems for a while. Hopefully by monday he will be able to eat...


that's actually a good sign. he has appetite.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I has been 37 hours since Tucker has ate. He is back to normal. Nothing is coming out either end. He has only had his broth, water and pedialyte. I did continue to give him his herbs the vet gave us as well as the probiotics. 

I gave Annie her breakfast and he was howling at me and whineing. Would it be okay to give him about six-eight ounces today? Or is it too soon or that too much? 
If I do give him something, should it be boneless or have bone in it? Would i still need to strip it of fat and skin? (I'm guessing so for a few days)

Thanks for all your help guys! You have made this so much easier!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think it would be okay to give him about three ounces and then wait three or four hours.

and then give him three or four ounces. and wait.

this is a kid who needs very slow movement on your part.

if we're going to bring him back to normal, then this is how it goes.

glad to hear he's feeling better.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

He had four ounces at about 11am and again at 4:30pm. He hasn't pooped yet, but he doesn't seem to have any problems. His tummy isn't gurgling at all. Now I just have to wait for poop.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

If u can, feed him in small increments until u get the probiotics and he has had a chance to rest his gut.

Give him the chicken and or liver broth to supplement his nutrition. He needs a week or two of no gastric upset

No eggs, no supps, no nuthin' until he is fully transitioned....about six months from now


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, Got it. I think I'm going to skip turkey for him tho, I'm afraid to give it to him again.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Makovach said:


> Okay, Got it. I think I'm going to skip turkey for him tho, I'm afraid to give it to him again.


I would too. Glad he's doing better! What a great board to get you through this!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Turkey is no big loss and if you do try it make it one of the last things and you will feel better equipped to handle it if he has another incident. Just be sure to feed in small amounts often throughout the day when you can. It is easier on his gut to digest these little portions. Good job!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

I think, also, intros should be small portions...an ounce or so...and then slowly increase. I would also get the probiotics Liz recommended before intro'ing anything else.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> I think, also, intros should be small portions...an ounce or so...and then slowly increase. I would also get the probiotics Liz recommended before intro'ing anything else.


I have to use what I got for now. Money is very tight because of all the vet bills and such and I just paid $36 for a 1lb jar of probiotics. Liz said in an earlier post that I could just use them first. 

Should I wait two weeks before introing pork? And this time he will get very tiny amounts of pork. 

With Annie, she doesn't have much of any problem (besides she needs minimal bone or gets constipated) and I just gave her the turkey and she started eating it right away with no issue. Do you think I could give her a few more oz than Tucker when introing?

As for Tucker, He is doing great. He ate a total of 1-1 1/3 lb yesterday in four separate meals. He's running, playing, not haveing any issue and perfect poos (two so far). This morning he had 1/2 lb of skinned/no fat chicken quarter. And is up and atem.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't intro anything else for at least 7 - 10 days. It is not so much that his poops are solid - thankful that they are though - it is more that his gut is probably somewhat inflamed and needs a break. Any new protein is going to cause some stress. I would give him a beak before giving anything else. Wait and then start slow with the pork. JMHO


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

as usual, i agree with liz.....she is my Goddess 

that said, this kid needs a healthy intestinal tract and stomach.

for a dog to throw up so violently that it comes out of his nose and he has two seizures tells me his gut needs some help and rest.

and now that you are resting him, and no longer giving the supplements.....that you were giving...you can start giving him what your vet gave you for digestion....but, even that, if it is in powder form, i'd give half doses...if it's in capsules, i'd open them and give half...if it is a tablet, i'd start with half.

and stick to chicken for at least 7-10 days. 

if you can, i'd still keep feeding him in small amounts throughout the day.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that he's doing better. 

I personally would wait at least 3 weeks before introducing anything else. Give his system PLENTY of time to heal, and there's really no reason to rush. The intestinal tract is the largest organ/system in the body and it can take a while for things to get back to normal. 

I would also not recommend turkey at all for him in the future. Which like was said, no big loss. Red meats are more ideal for dogs anyways...only bummer is turkey can be cheap and easy to find. Plus the RMBs from them are ideally sized for larger dogs. Either way....I'd stay away from turkey for at least a VERY long time. There's a chance that he will handle it fine once he's been on raw for a year or more.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I've been monitoring what he eats like crazy. He still isnt back up to his normal 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 lb a day that he was on. And he acts like he is starving, but he will get over it.

Except for tonight. I was cutting up the pork butt and he was watching and whineing. I told him to go to his place and he did and lied down. Not ten minutes later, he ran in the kitchen, jumped on me/the counter nocked everything in the floor and stole the 3oz of pork I had sitting in the bowl for Annie. 

I gave him a boney back for his dinner, no skin, no fat, no organs. Hopefully it will counteract it and not cause him any more upset. I am so pissed at the boy. He knows better than to steal or to jump on me or counters. He is in the house of shame (kennel). 

I'm making more broth. Should I fast him? Cut down portions? or just wait and see what happens? I want to be as proactive as I can. The first thing I thought was to give him boney as crap chicken (aka the back) and broth. I still gave him his probiotics as well.

I can't wait to meet with the trainer in a few weeks and get his problems on the road to recovery.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

please don't give him a time out...he's hungry and he's been sick....

you've got what you need to stop whatever he starts....

don't fast him. just let him out of his kennel...if he did this and it's not his usual behaviour, it's only because he's not feeling himself.....

give him some broth and pet him....because he's going to be okay. been a rough week for both of you.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Re to the rescue. Tucker is out of jail and laying in bed with Annie. 

The pork was gone in an instant and the only thing I thought was "Oy. here we go again." after he just got doing better. I really hope it doesn't cause him any problems 

BTW he loves his broth. He thinks its the greatest invention on earth. Annie occasionally goes and steals a sip too.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

No don't punish - he is a hungry boy - which is kind of the definition of boy anyway. Fingers crossed he will be fine as you did good with a skinless bony meal. Keep us posted.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

I know this has been a hellacious week for. Both of you .....

If the worst happens.... We know what to do.....how is he after the pork, as it has been an hour or so


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> I know this has been a hellacious week for. Both of you .....
> 
> If the worst happens.... We know what to do.....how is he after the pork, as it has been an hour or so


He's shown no signs of upset. He is still playing and looking for more food. Haven't had any poop yet. But no instantaneous vomiting or diarrhea. So thats a good sign right?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so far, so good...

let's not repeat the pork for another ten days or so......i'd feed him four times a day, little amounts at a time, if you can. that way, he's not getting too much at once.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> so far, so good...
> 
> let's not repeat the pork for another ten days or so......i'd feed him four times a day, little amounts at a time, if you can. that way, he's not getting too much at once.


Thats what I've been trying to do. Days I work its three times a day. Other days, its four. I've been doing this the last few days. (since I brought him back from the fast). Not planning on pork for him for a couple weeks. 

Annie is doing well tho! She loves it. I keep noticing she needs less and less bone. She had a turkey neck Sunday for breakfast and has had boneless chicken/turkey since for her meals and her poo today was still sandy when it hit the ground.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well...by tomorrow you'll know what your go to protein will be in about ten days. hopefully it will be pork..


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> well...by tomorrow you'll know what your go to protein will be in about ten days. hopefully it will be pork..


Yeah, maybe the stinker was trying to help me out. like "Try this next mom!, but let me test to see if it makes me sick or not first!" lol He's a butt.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

The pork was not so hunky dory. He got loos stools, but no liquid. I think it was from the amount he had. He had 3-4 oz.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

actually, that is good news.

it was loose, not cannon butt.

feed him chicken and some broth.....slowly increase his food every few days and this too shall pass.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

He has a solid stool on our evening walk  So I guess it wasn't bad at all. Except he had to go in the car ALL over the back seat when it was still wet... But it was cleanable!


----------

